# Picked up my Glock 27 today.



## wvshooter (May 8, 2012)

Picked up my new 27 today. Have not had it to the range yet can't wait.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

wvshooter said:


> Picked up my new 27 today. Have not had it to the range yet can't wait.


Cool. A co-worker of mine has the 27, and carries it all the time. I had the 26 for about two years and it never failed me.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I recently traded for a G27 (an older model), and I ran a little over a hundred rounds through it yesterday (first range trip with it). Flawless functioning, great accuracy, but a bit more "bounce-per-ounce" than my 9mm G26. Great gun!


----------



## Spydesense (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Gen 4 27 and have nothing but good things to say about it. I just can't decide if I want a 357 Sig barrel or a 9 mm barrel for it. Great score...enjoy!


----------



## Kustom_efekt (May 25, 2012)

Congrats. I love mine


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

DJ Niner said:


> I recently traded for a G27 (an older model), and I ran a little over a hundred rounds through it yesterday (first range trip with it). Flawless functioning, great accuracy, but a bit more "bounce-per-ounce" than my 9mm G26. Great gun!


Yup. The "snorty-forty".


----------

